# Evangelical Reformed Tracts



## kalawine

Can anyone help me out here? Before I became Reformed in my theology I used to hand out tracts when I was evangelizing. Today I would like to be more picky about what I give people. Can anyone here recommend a good "Reformed tract?"


----------



## Grymir

A small pocket Bible!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ReformedWretch

The million dollar bills from Way of the Master and Wretchedradio may be the best ones out there.

-----Added 12/6/2008 at 05:31:36 EST-----

Million dollar bill: Living Waters Store

-----Added 12/6/2008 at 05:32:20 EST-----

Are You A Good Person?: Living Waters Store

-----Added 12/6/2008 at 05:33:09 EST-----

Are you good enough to go to Heaven?: Living Waters Store


----------



## Ivan

This link has some from Good News Publishers, the same people that bring us the ESV Bible.

Good News Tracts


----------



## ReformedWretch

Last one:

Comic Are You A Good Person?: Living Waters Store

These may not be "perfect" as nothing is outside the bible but they are decent and don't spread a false message of easy believism .


----------



## TaylorOtwell

In my opinion, the Two Ways To Live tract is a good resource that is more comprehensive than others. However, they are more expensive. For an online version: www.twowaystolive.com


----------



## Ivan

These look interesting:

Evangelical Tracts


----------



## kalawine

Thanks guys!  I'm gonna check 'em all out.

-----Added 12/6/2008 at 07:27:17 EST-----



Grymir said:


> A small pocket Bible!


----------



## Kevin

I use "Coming to faith in Christ", 

Coming to Faith in Christ :: Booklets & Tracts :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians


----------



## Ivan

Looks good, Kevin.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist

Why not write your own! There's nothing like a tract that's personalized to the situation if that's possible. 

To be honest, I'm not really a big fan of tracts, but they can be useful after you have a conversation with someone. The struggle I have with many tracts is that they are either gimmicky or not substantial enough. I like the Two Ways tracts but I personally wish they used a better version of the Bible. 

When I go to the coffee shop to study I always bring some of the classic "Ultimate Questions" by John Blanchard with me. I have stapled my calling card to them and if I talk to someone, I give it to them. Or, I have something handmade (like invitations to an outreach supper) which I give out. And (just for Tim/Grymir) I just bought some 60 cent ESV New Testaments which provide a basic introduction to the Scriptures and a reading guide. They bill themselves as "a good place to start" understanding what Christianity is about and I'm inclined to agree. I'm happy to have them now to distribute despite my preference for providing a "full sword" which here in Canada is about $7 for a newsprint ESV. 

Another source of some decent Reformed tracts that you can print yourself is by Peter Jeffery. The nice thing is that if you buy the CD they come as formatted full color pdfs you can print yourself. Some are better than others, but if you're not satisfied with any of them you can at least get some ideas for your own. 

And if you're not familiar with Peter Jeffery he's written many helpful basic tracts and books for the unconverted and new Christians. I believe he's a British Reformed Baptist.

But honestly, I would like to see more of us write our own. I am in the thinking process for one for our church. My uncle in England started a very successful newsletter where he researched the local church history (easier to do in historically Protestant England) and weaved in the Gospel with very localized neighbourhood church history. It's here where we need to use our imagination to extend the Gospel message. But, please don't divorce it from the personal contact and, if at all possible, verbal testimony/witness.


----------



## ManleyBeasley

The "Way of the Master" tracts are good. They use the law to convict of sin and then call the person to repentance and faith. I've heard Dr. John Piper makes a tract and I imagine its pretty good.


----------



## Kevin

Ivan said:


> Looks good, Kevin.



I like to use it as a guide for a one-on-one coffee shop (Tim Horton's) conversation. I then give the person a copy of the tract to keep.

In practice I find all tracts a bit unsatisfactory. Even the best of them never seem to do the topic justice, they are no substitute for spending time & eating (as covenantalbaptist pointed out!).


----------



## eqdj

TaylorOtwell said:


> In my opinion, the Two Ways To Live tract is a good resource that is more comprehensive than others. However, they are more expensive. For an online version: www.twowaystolive.com



I wholeheartedly concur!

These tracts come from both a CT and Biblical Theological framework.

Two Roads is another version of the 2WTL tract.


----------



## nicnap

The Southern Baptist Seminary has some tracts called GRACE. From what I remember of them, they are excellent. They are a little pricey...something like $2 or $2.50 each. Worth checking into, though.


----------



## Ivan

nicnap said:


> The Southern Baptist Seminary has some tracts called GRACE. From what I remember of them, they are excellent. They are a little pricey...something like $2 or $2.50 each. Worth checking into, though.




Do you have a link?


----------



## CovenantalBaptist

Kevin said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, Kevin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to use it as a guide for a one-on-one coffee shop (Tim Horton's) conversation. I then give the person a copy of the tract to keep.
> 
> In practice I find all tracts a bit unsatisfactory. Even the best of them never seem to do the topic justice, they are no substitute for spending time & eating (as covenantalbaptist pointed out!).
Click to expand...


Hey Kevin,

Just thought I'd let you know - Timmy's is my regular evangelism location too, although two weeks ago I was tempted by the free internet access at Starbucks. It's interesting the different kinds of people that are attracted to each store. 

BTW, is Monergism shipping to Canada again or do you have a Canadian supplier for that tract?


----------



## he beholds

Evangelism Explosion (started by D. James Kennedy) has a basic tract that walks you through the Gospel. 
They have an online version that you can read through here, but I know they print out the same tract that you can order here.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist

Ivan said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Southern Baptist Seminary has some tracts called GRACE. From what I remember of them, they are excellent. They are a little pricey...something like $2 or $2.50 each. Worth checking into, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link?
Click to expand...


Is this it?


----------



## Pergamum

I hate the Million Dollar Tracts. Bait and Switch. 


I really like Blanchard's Ultimate Questions. The Peter Jeffery tracts are good too. That "Two ways to live" tract is very good too, and visually appealing too.

I don't like tracts that shout in your face, "Your a hell-bound sinner," unless you give it to a person who already knows this. Many folks have little conception of sin and a book like Ultimate Questions will speak about what's wrong with the world and then explain sin rather than take the knowledge of sin for granted. 



Some here will differ with me, but here is my opinion:

I think that many tracts are too "in your face." I have had door-to-door evangelists come to MY house, and I myself have not liked the message of Christianity due to them. "Do you realize that you need to repent for your sins before you go to hell..." is not the best of opening lines within the first 5 minutes.


----------



## Kevin

CovenantalBaptist said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, Kevin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to use it as a guide for a one-on-one coffee shop (Tim Horton's) conversation. I then give the person a copy of the tract to keep.
> 
> In practice I find all tracts a bit unsatisfactory. Even the best of them never seem to do the topic justice, they are no substitute for spending time & eating (as covenantalbaptist pointed out!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Kevin,
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know - Timmy's is my regular evangelism location too, although two weeks ago I was tempted by the free internet access at Starbucks. It's interesting the different kinds of people that are attracted to each store.
> 
> BTW, is Monergism shipping to Canada again or do you have a Canadian supplier for that tract?
Click to expand...


I normaly buy from "the banner", however I just picked up a bunch from Haddington House for a buck each!


----------



## kalawine

CovenantalBaptist said:


> Why not write your own! There's nothing like a tract that's personalized to the situation if that's possible.



True, but if I weren't a little pushed for time sometimes I wouldn't dream of handing someone a tract



CovenantalBaptist said:


> To be honest, I'm not really a big fan of tracts, but they can be useful after you have a conversation with someone. The struggle I have with many tracts is that they are either gimmicky or not substantial enough. I like the Two Ways tracts but I personally wish they used a better version of the Bible.



I really don't care for tracts myself but I would like to leave people with something simple to keep their mind occupied. Unfortunately, in today's America, people are so ignorant of doctrine. I mean, when I was a kid (in the 60's and 70's) people (at least in Mississippi) seemed to know what they were accepting or rejecting. Today we seem to need 5 hours to make them understand that they are sinners!


----------



## ReformedWretch

> Today we seem to need 5 hours to make them understand that they are sinners!



EXACTLY!

Pretty frustrating.


----------



## CharlieJ

I like the Two Ways to Live tract.

Also, John Piper's 10 Reasons Jesus Came to Die.

10 Reasons Jesus Came to Die - John Piper


----------



## Zenas

We're Calvinists. We don't evangelize, remember?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Herald

Interesting conversation. I haven't been using tracts, although I have nothing against them. I've been inviting folks I talk to at Caribou Coffee to church.


----------



## Shane

I use a CD from Day One

It's called "Who wants to be a millionare" and it includes 32 tracts which you can print yourself and include your church details on if you want.

It is all in PDF format and as a whole are very good.
Tracts are done by Peter Jeffrey and the Publisher is DayOne.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell

The Trinitarian Bible Society has a few that look acceptable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ivan

Zenas said:


> We're Calvinists. We don't evangelize, remember?



Then I must not be that _kind_ of Calvinist. 

-----Added 12/7/2008 at 08:34:53 EST-----



CovenantalBaptist said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Southern Baptist Seminary has some tracts called GRACE. From what I remember of them, they are excellent. They are a little pricey...something like $2 or $2.50 each. Worth checking into, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this it?
Click to expand...


Appears to be...thanks!


----------



## kalawine

Zenas said:


> We're Calvinists. We don't evangelize, remember?



Oops! Sorry! I must be backsliding. Wait... we don't do that either do we?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nebrexan

Some of the Living Waters tracts are great, others contain the statement "it's not God's will for you to go to hell". I searched around the Internet and found these reformed tracts (scroll down) at a site called the "Irish Calvinist." An online print shop printed 5,000 of one of them for me for about $55.


----------



## Josiah

I would recomend the Evangelical Press.


----------



## E Nomine

As a recovering Jack Chick Fan, I'm partial to Vic Lockman's tracts.

12 Page Tracts


----------



## Marrow Man

Nebrexan said:


> Some of the Living Waters tracts are great, others contain the statement "it's not God's will for you to go to hell". I searched around the Internet and found these reformed tracts (scroll down) at a site called the "Irish Calvinist." An online print shop printed 5,000 of one of them for me for about $55.



Which track do you like, David, and which online print shop do you use?


----------



## CovenantalBaptist

Shane said:


> I use a CD from Day One
> 
> It's called "Who wants to be a millionare" and it includes 32 tracts which you can print yourself and include your church details on if you want.
> 
> It is all in PDF format and as a whole are very good.
> Tracts are done by Peter Jeffrey and the Publisher is DayOne.



Just so folks know, those are the Peter Jeffrey tracts referenced above. I'm glad to know that others are using them and finding them useful.


----------



## Nebrexan

Marrow Man said:


> Which track do you like, David, and which online print shop do you use?


Tim, I used PS Print (Print Custom Business Cards, Stickers, Postcards & More Online Printing Services Serving The Whole Country From Brooklyn New York to San Francisco Bay Area). I sent them the PDF files of the front and back, and they did a good job And sorry, I remembered the quantity wrong-- I got 1,000 for $54. I tried to find the tract I ordered on the Irish Calvinist page but it's not there anymore.


----------

